# Noobie Nailed Tree Rat with 3/8 Steel!



## Mick8535 (Nov 18, 2017)

GUYS!!! I am so excited, I nailed the little *#@^!

But first, let me tell you about when I was 10-years-old, an angry little tyke who had a desire to inflict pain or death upon anything that flew, crawled, or ran (even better if it didn't run). I had been bugging my parents for a *Crossman 760* bb gun forever. My fireind had one, and it ROCKED!

So it was my birthday in a week, and I knew I was finally going to get a bb gun. Yep.

But my dad said,

"Mickey, you gotta wait :angrymod:-- not until your birthday, you aren't getting anything early" --- Uh, yeah, sure... m'kay, what ever, pop.

Of course, I searched the house when my parents were at work. Found it in the basement stuffed up in the cieling beams. Pop, you aren't serious, really? First place I looked! I managed to get it out of the box without making it obvious I had opened it. Found the bb's, loaded it up. Pumped it 10 times, and aimed it from our kitchen window screen at a huge robin in the maple tree 50 feet away in the neighbor's front yard - right in front of their house!

Snaaaappp!

And down plummetted the robin, fell to the ground liike a rock, a few little black feathers floated away in the breeze. My *first shot* with my Crossman 760 at a fair distance. I was officially a killer now.

That robin was dead as F***.

(Update, I don't kill birds now, actually at 54, I really like birds)

Fast forward, first shot at an animal with my new Simple Shot Torque slingshot.

Just this afternoon, I glanced out the 2nd floor window to the yard below and noticed a big red squirell attempting to get into the bird feeder. The feeder has a slinky on the pole, so he ain't getting into it, yet he was trying!

Well it didn't take me long to grab the slingshot and a 3/8 steel ball bearing. I opened the window and screen, quietly h34r: , but he heard me and split --- only to perch upon the fence post between our house and our neighbor's property. I made sure I wasn't aiming at their house.

He sat there looking around, thinking he was slick --- safe at 6 feet in the air on top of the post, when actually he was an even nicer target! :target:

(See picture below)

Okay, so I didn't want to kill it, I just didn't feel like having to go pick it up and such, lol. So I aimed carefully at 3/4 shooting position, didn't even brace myself on the window sill. And I didn't pull back to the full band stretch, just to about my chin.

While he is sitting there thinking he was slick and safe:

*SMACK! *​What a great sound \0/​
I wish I had an mp3 of it!

Nailed him right in the middle of the back :cursin: .

Well, let me tell ya, that tree rat had no idea what hit him, and he jumped (pratically flew) two feet into the air out of surprise.

Landed on his ***, bounced up, stumbled (!!!) and took off up the nearest tree!!! Hahahahah. Love it. I am willing to bet he won't be trying to get up the bird feeder pole anytime soon. I was living for it!!! Just like the bb gun, my first shot at a living creature, and POP, nailed it! I know it was lucky, but still, it felt good. My wife grinned at the tale. She doesn't mind, since we love our birdies  , and she hates the squirells too ... as long as I didn't kill it.

Yep, I am loving my slingshot. Totally.

Gonna keep the tubes on it for indoor practice for the winter. My shooting range is about ready to go, I plan to work it up and operational in the next couple of days. I'll take pictures.

Cheers,

Mick the tree rat shooter!

:bouncy:


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Nothing like the story of a successful hunt to make my day.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Way to go!!!!!!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Next time....... Grain fed squirrels are very tasty....


----------



## Mick8535 (Nov 18, 2017)

I am an anti-squirell vegitarian. Don't eat 'em, but I am also not pro-PETA, lol. One of the reasons I hate squirells is, a few years back I was nursing a tiny oak tree that I had grown from an acorn, from scratch, It was totally special. It was a sapling in a large flower pot outside of my second floor apartment window. I even had a name for it (though I can't remember now). ----- And the *#&*@>% squirells dug it up and killed it.

I vowed then and there to get revenge on Squirells.

They are nasty and evil. In fact, just today I took two (CLOSE) shots at one running on the telephone wires behind my house. (3/8 steel at approx 25 yards) and almost nailed it.

*Shoooooosh!*

It was like, "WHAT WAS THAT?!?!" :question:

Hahahah


----------

